# Grizzly 0801/0801 knee mill?



## bjacobsen (Mar 27, 2018)

Anyone here have one of the grizzly 0801 or 0802 mills, looks like a decent smaller knee mill for a shop with limited space?


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Mar 27, 2018)

A lot of people end up needing to put a 4-6 inch spacer on the column so that the nose to table height does not get in the way of too many milling operations. This is the basic reason I stepped up to the G0730 8*30 mill rather than the 6*26. The extra 1 sq-ft on the floor was not a problem in my shop. The 8*30 is also about 250 pounds heavier, and likely stiffer.


----------



## Dave Paine (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a second hand earlier version of the G0730, mine is G1008.   Looks to be very similar to the G0730.   I have had this for about 14 months.   I think it does not take up much more space than the G0801.   I would not find the G0801 too limiting in travel, especially in the knee vertical travel.  A number of tools consume a lot of nose-to-table distance.

The G0730 is on closeout for less than the G0801.   If a G0730 is available for less price, it will not take up much more space than the G0801 and will give you a lot more capabilities.


----------



## Z2V (Mar 28, 2018)

oops


----------



## hman (Mar 29, 2018)

Just checked Grizzly's website.  G0730 is no more


----------



## bjacobsen (Mar 29, 2018)

may take a look at the PM835, looks like a lot more features for not a lot more cash?  Grizzly still lists the G0731.


----------

